# LED Suit



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone already seen this http://www.nowness.com/day/2012/2/16/1893/jacob-sutton-s-l-e-d-surfer


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I was expecting something a little more "Las Vegas". That's actually kind of cool. Probably _destroys_ his night vision though.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty amazing


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I was expecting something a little more "Las Vegas". That's actually kind of cool. Probably _destroys_ his night vision though.


I was expecting something a little more "fucking gay". That's actually kind of cool.

Used to go to some parties where these dudes would show up wearing tron suits :thumbsdown:

Anyway, different and makes for some cool footage


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I was thinking something like Dead Mouse with the ripples and the graphics only all over.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

That's pretty badass. It must be a little sketchy though only being able to see a couple feet in front of you. But still it makes a pretty cool image.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

pretty cool and was definitely like hmm he can only see a few feet in front of him :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> That's pretty badass. It must be a little sketchy though only being able to see a couple feet in front of you. But still it makes a pretty cool image.


If you ride around here, you're used to only being able to see a few feet. Damn fog :laugh:


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I was thinking something like Dead Mouse with the ripples and the graphics only all over.


deadmau5*...not to be a douche


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

grafta said:


> I was expecting something a little more "fucking gay". That's actually kind of cool.


Yea, me too. I was kind of expecting something along the lines of an ugly christmas sweater that lights up, but that is pretty cool looking


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

def. not what I was expecting. Pretty cool.


----------

